# Making fun of Melania's English



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chelsea Handler is an ignorant and uneducated microbrain who only speaks one language, yet she feels empowered enough by her pathetic celebrity to criticise a woman who is fluent in 6 languages. I wonder how Chelsea would function in another country while learning a new language while trying to hold a job and go to school at the same time, hopefully those foreigners show her a lot more compassion than she shows the First Lady. 
Because of snide comments similar to the kind mentioned in the below article, I'm still paying for accent coaching.

Chelsea Handler says Melania Trump 'barely speaks English' despite First Lady speaking several languages | Fox News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Melania sounds fine, and she has brought poise and class back into the White House.

Handler proves that no matter what language they use, liberals are hateful, ignorant hypocrites.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

What the difference between you making fun of Chelsea and her making fun of Melinia?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

TG,
I like accents. It's fun to try and guess where someone is from and can start an I testing conversation.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OakOwl said:


> What the difference between you making fun of Chelsea and her making fun of Melinia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm criticizing her for rushing to embarrass her first lady based on her accent alone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> What the difference between you making fun of Chelsea and her making fun of Melinia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you pop in to start an argument? Do better than that. Point out where someone made fun of Handler.

To answer why Handler is worthy of scorn and ridicule is obvious. She revealed just how stupid she is.

Is this your way of saying that we are to shut up? Are you working for the DNC?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike54 said:


> TG,
> I like accents. It's fun to try and guess where someone is from and can start an I testing conversation.


I love this attitude. I've had amazing experience traveling through American South and having a lot of people begin interesting conversations with me when they hear me order food or drinks, I really appreciate the sweet friendliness, makes me want to come back many times.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok people are entitled to thier own opinions about anything, right wrong or indifferent, welcome to America aint it great, but celebrites need to keep their political ideas to their self. They are not better than anyone else and this just makes me sick. I wish all them would have just left like they said.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Her Wikipeia Bio:
Personal life[edit]
In 2006, Handler began dating Ted Harbert, who oversaw E! as the former CEO of Comcast Entertainment Group.[47][48] On January 25, 2010, Handler confirmed, via her late-night talk show, that she had broken up with Harbert. In 2010, a leaked sex tape of Handler was being offered for sale. After news of it became public, Handler said on Chelsea Lately the tape "was made as a joke" more than 10 years earlier, adding, "I put it on an audition tape for a comedy club, because I'm a comedienne, and I've been showing it at birthday parties for f*cking years."[49] In a 2011 interview in The New York Times, Handler revealed that she had an abortion when she was 16, saying she had the procedure "because that's what I should have done. Otherwise I would now have a 20-year-old kid. Anyway, those are things that people shouldn't be dishonest about."[50] In a 2016 interview with Playboy magazine, Handler revealed that she had a second abortion when she was 16 in addition to the one she talked about with the Times.[51]

Handler was a vocal supporter of the 2016 presidential candidate Hillary Clinton and was critical of her opponent Donald Trump. In 2016, she told The Daily Beast that a Trump presidency would be the "end of our civilization."[52]

The only thing this witch is famous for is screwing, but most women her age have done that so not such a great accomplishment. Another Wack job "b" lister from Joisey...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

She is a comedian. She wanted to get a rise out of people. I'd say it worked. Let it go.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another low level lefty "star" looking for relevance.....pity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> She is a comedian. She wanted to get a rise out of people. I'd say it worked. Let it go.


Never heard any of her crap. Doesn't matter. She wasn't making a funny joke; she was using her platform to make a trailer-trash style swipe at Melania. Just more classless, trashy comments from classless, trashy celebrities.

Let it go? Like the classless, trashy people are letting it go? Sure.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

When I was stationed at "The Rock" in Kirchgoens Germany, my German girlfriend spoke 4 languages. Not only could she speak German, French and Spanish, but her English was better than mine as well.....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Never heard any of her crap. Doesn't matter. She wasn't making a funny joke; she was using her platform to make a trailer-trash style swipe at Melania. Just more classless, trashy comments from classless, trashy celebrities.
> 
> Let it go? Like the classless, trashy people are letting it go? Sure.


I'm not agreeing with what she said or with the people that were calling Michelle Obama an ape. I think class in politics has been lost for awhile.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

@TG like I said before, keep the accent. It is part of you and your heritage. Besides it tells me who is from the FSU&#128521;.

As to those that don't know how to appreciate it well they can just..well you know what.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At the risk of being called a sexist pig, I think a woman with a foreign accent is sexy as all get out.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Lets make fun of that lady that organized the "MILLION WOMAN MARCH" and her "ISIS finger" LOL!


























Do you think that finger actually means UNITY and WOMEN'S RIGHT'S ?

I think she found a million Dumb asses to forward her cause....Ms. Handler being just one of them!

Severed head photo's :vs_shocked: deleted Denton Sir!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I seriously dated a woman from another country/culture. The accent was sexy, at least to me. I could understand her much easier than someone from the hood.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At the risk of being called a sexist pig, I think a woman with a foreign accent is sexy as all get out.


Pig!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At the risk of being called a sexist pig, I think a woman with a foreign accent is sexy as all get out.


You are one of the nicest people I know, how is this sexist? I think the word sexism is overused.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sexist, racist, bigot, homophobe are all over used primarily as a way to shut up someone a libtard is loosing an argument to based on facts.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mehhh who cares what some washed up floozy has to say. She is entitled to her opinion, wasnt any better when people were calling Michelle the Missing Link...there aint no class to politics anywhere else except maybe the Emporer of Japan

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are all guilty of making derogatory comments about other people, the only difference is some have a means of communicating to many more people than others, that doesn't make them more intelligent,it just tells more people that they are a putz.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Did you pop in to start an argument? Do better than that. Point out where someone made fun of Handler.
> 
> To answer why Handler is worthy of scorn and ridicule is obvious. She revealed just how stupid she is.
> 
> Is this your way of saying that we are to shut up? Are you working for the DNC?


No I just wanted to know the difference?
Seems like it's the same thing to me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

TG said:


> I'm criticizing her for rushing to embarrass her first lady based on her accent alone.


Next time try to lead by example and not sink to her level.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I love this attitude. I've had amazing experience traveling through American South and having a lot of people begin interesting conversations with me when they hear me order food or drinks, I really appreciate the sweet friendliness, makes me want to come back many times.


Well Ma'am, the pleasure has been all mine. (says A Watchman with his irresistible deep southern drawl)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At the risk of being called a sexist pig, I think a woman with a foreign accent is sexy as all get out.





Mish said:


> Pig!!


Shame, shame. Repent now RPD and save yourself from the ills of your sins!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> No I just wanted to know the difference?
> Seems like it's the same thing to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





OakOwl said:


> Next time try to lead by example and not sink to her level.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You use Handler as an example for comparison? Geez, get yourself a role model that isn't a proud liberal and lying slutty bitch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm not agreeing with what she said or with the people that were calling Michelle Obama an ape. I think class in politics has been lost for awhile.


Whatcha talking about, Huh? I never said she was an ape, I said she had a male appendix!


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> You use Handler as an example for comparison? Geez, get yourself a role model that isn't a proud liberal and lying slutty bitch.


She's not my role model I was just raised to treat people like how you want to be treated. Looks like some of you didn't get that lesson in Sunday school.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At the risk of being called a sexist pig, I think a woman with a foreign accent is sexy as all get out.


And ... it sure don't hurt if they are purty too! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> She's not my role model I was just raised to treat people like how you want to be treated. Looks like some of you didn't get that lesson in Sunday school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I was raised by a pack of wolves. They never took me to Sunday School.  
Lol
That's a mighty high box you got there my friend. Hehe


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> You are one of the nicest people I know, how is this sexist? .


Shhhh! Don't tell everyone, I'm supposed to be a crazy Vietnam veteran!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> No I just wanted to know the difference?
> Seems like it's the same thing to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 No, it doesn't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Next time try to lead by example and not sink to her level.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Really? So, you think your job is to judge TG because she identified garbage for what it is?
There is no comparison. You think you'll tell us to shut up and let your cohorts spew without redress, but that won't happen, here.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> I'm not agreeing with what she said or with the people that were calling Michelle Obama an ape. I think class in politics has been lost for awhile.


Yeah and there is many post of that on here. But that's all fine. What we have here is a bunch of hypocrites.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> She's not my role model I was just raised to treat people like how you want to be treated. Looks like some of you didn't get that lesson in Sunday school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Send that message to the trailer trash who figured she's decent enough to make fun of a woman who is light years smarter than she is. 
Go forth and spread your Sunday School teaching to Handler. She needs it in the worst of ways. Than again, I imagine you brought up Christianity for the sake of convenience.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Send that message to the trailer trash who figured she's decent enough to make fun of a woman who is light years smarter than she is.
> Go forth and spread your Sunday School teaching to Handler. She needs it in the worst of ways. Than again, I imagine you brought up Christianity for the sake of convenience.


I find it odd that you guys are mad for someone doing the same thing you guys do all day here. That's insulting and making fun of people that don't think the same as you. I can't take you guys seriously when you never treat others with respect but demand others to respect you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> Yeah and there is many post of that on here. But that's all fine. What we have here is a bunch of hypocrites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I agree with the hypocrisy you speak of...I was just worried about your fall from that big box of yours. hehe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The real issue here is the source. I would like to see the two of them on stage debating world issues . Along with a globe and a test of who can ID the most countries.
I know who I would put my cash on.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OakOwl said:


> I find it odd that you guys are mad for someone doing the same thing you guys do all day here. That's insulting and making fun of people that don't think the same as you. I can't take you guys seriously when you never treat others with respect but demand others to respect you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a mighty broad brush you're painting with.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> I find it odd that you guys are mad for someone doing the same thing you guys do all day here. That's insulting and making fun of people that don't think the same as you. I can't take you guys seriously when you never treat others with respect but demand others to respect you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is the Internet, my friend. It bleeds hypocrisy!! Lol My suggestion is keep a mental note of the over the top violators. There are good, passionate people here. You'll learn who is spouting off and who is genuine.

And with that said...you all can suck a big...carrot!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not agreeing with what she said or with the people that were calling Michelle Obama an ape. I think class in politics has been lost for awhile.


Mish, that is awful calling Moochelle an ape, that in denigrating the poor class of apes.

The thing is a orangutan/banshee mix with hemorrhoids.

Its primary language is Ebonics, secondary pigden English.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You know...none of us are required to be here. If I didn't like the people, I would leave, unless I was intentionally trying to stir up crap. 
So, Oak Owl, I would suggest you either bugger off, or just admit you only come here looking for an opportunity to stir crap and pretend you have moral high ground.

And in my opinion, any response other than the two I suggested, is an admission of the second.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> *The real issue here is the source*. I would like to see the two of them on stage debating world issues . Along with a globe and a test of who can ID the most countries.
> I know who I would put my cash on.


This is the it. Someone like Handler has earned no respect or a platform to condemn others out side of a comedy stage.



OakOwl said:


> I find it odd that you guys are mad for someone doing the same thing you guys do all day here. That's insulting and making fun of people that don't think the same as you. I can't take you guys seriously when you never treat others with respect but demand others to respect you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What I can't help but notice is that you refer to "you guys" three times. If you do not relate to "you guys" why are you here?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mish, that is awful calling Moochelle an ape, that in denigrating the poor class of apes.
> 
> The thing is a orangutan/banshee mix with hemorrhoids.
> 
> Its primary language is Ebonics, secondary pigden English.


Come on...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Check back I never once commented on Michelle Obama's appearance I did object to her stand on issues and false statements. I did question why she was paid 3 million a year to do nothing. Fair game in that case. I have never mentioned the Obama children. Off limits. If they do stupid stuff the press should expose it and I leave it at that.
I would not want my daughter or granddaughters to follow in Melania Trumps early foot steps. Right now she is the first lady. I can find nothing truly evil she has done, nor can I find any mean spirited acts or statements. No denying she is intelligent and devoted to their family. We shall see how it all plays out.
To be pounced on by the likes of Chelsea is a joke. She has done nothing with her life of any value other than serve as a bad example.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, this Handler chick must not be to famous or speak enough languages. It would seem she makes an ass out of herself with only one language just fine. I don't know who the hell she is. Now, ask me if I give two rats asses who the hell she is. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Mish, that is awful calling Moochelle an ape, that in denigrating the poor class of apes.
> 
> The thing is a orangutan/banshee mix with hemorrhoids.
> 
> Its primary language is Ebonics, secondary pigden English.


Trying to push my buttons, friend?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mish said:


> trying to push my buttons, friend?


yup i is!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> yup i is!


You didn't.
Pathetic attempt.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm on another board and racial epithets and substitutions are a guaranteed trip on the ban express. I completely agree with it too. 

Chelsea Handler was disenchanted with her own party following the election. She is now claiming to be an "Independent". She is simply trying to stay relevant like all too many other celebrities who are in the waning twilight of their less than stellar careers. When her show was canceled she started exposing herself left and right in failed and embarrassing "look at me" displays. Now she is trying to stir the pot on the political front by casting aspersions at our new First Lady. SNL writers are even attacking a ten year old boy. The more attention we give her and her ilk the more credibility they garner.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I'm on another board and racial epithets and substitutions are a guaranteed trip on the ban express. I completely agree with it too.
> 
> Chelsea Handler was disenchanted with her own party following the election. She is now claiming to be an "Independent". She is simply trying to stay relevant like all too many other celebrities who are in the waning twilight of their less than stellar careers. When her show was canceled she started exposing herself left and right in failed and embarrassing "look at me" displays. Now she is trying to stir the pot on the political front by casting aspersions at our new First Lady. SNL writers are even attacking a ten year old boy. The more attention we give her and her ilk the more credibility they garner.


You're right. I jumped on this because of personal experience. 
Another thing that makes me crazy is people assuming Melania is a submissive, quiet wife without a voice... I have yet to meet an Eastern European woman who didn't have a huge mouth on her


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When were you expelled from on high? I thought you were a mod.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> When were you expelled from on high? I thought you were a mod.


I asked to be removed


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

At night, sometimes, I look up at the stars. I wonder what the Moderators are doing. I wonder if what I have done today pleases them. Did I bring honor to my house in battle? Were my offerings acceptable? Was I worthy? When I fall asleep I dream of them and how wonderful it must be to walk among them there, amidst the stars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> What the difference between you making fun of Chelsea and her making fun of Melinia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


"What the difference"? HA! Nice sentence structure Shakespeare!

I'll give it a go...first off, who is Chelsea Handler?

Second, pea brained liberals obviously do not have the mental ability to ever understand the difference, their brains are much too small and inept.

Thanks for stopping by! :vs_wave:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> What the difference between you making fun of Chelsea and her making fun of Melinia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Intolerance is only allowed by the tolerant. You are correct, the conservatives need to be quiet. The tolerant need to be allowed to do as they wish because they are so tolerant.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> At night, sometimes, I look up at the stars. I wonder what the Moderators are doing. I wonder if what I have done today pleases them. Did I bring honor to my house in battle? Were my offerings acceptable? Was I worthy? When I fall asleep I dream of them and how wonderful it must be to walk among them there, amidst the stars.


hahaha Fantastic! Your "speech" makes me want to go watch Star Trek :vs_laugh:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea Handler puts herself in the spotlight and fired the first salvo. Once you have fired a shot accross the bow so to speak you are fair game. Would we be talking about her had she not taken a cheap shot? NOPE.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> At night, sometimes, I look up at the stars. I wonder what the Moderators are doing. I wonder if what I have done today pleases them. Did I bring honor to my house in battle? Were my offerings acceptable? Was I worthy? When I fall asleep I dream of them and how wonderful it must be to walk among them there, amidst the stars.


^^^Number 1,308 on Slippy's List of Things He Never Does...:vs_closedeyes:^^^


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

[QUOTE=csi

Being a mod is a pain in the axx. One you have to be more tactful . Being a member is just not as much fun. I was a mod on a large motorcycle forum. It became almost a second job. Dealing with not offending sponsors even if they were crooks ect. Hats off to the Mods here doing a fine job.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> I'm criticizing her for rushing to embarrass her first lady based on her accent alone.


I find a different accent intriguing. I grew up a yankee. My wife has an East Texas twang. That twang is part of her attraction. :tango_face_grin:
@OakOwl I like how you lump us all together. Some of us have said nothing about Michelle. But don't let facts stand in your way. Facts tend to take the fun out of it, huh?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Her Wikipeia Bio:
> Personal life[edit]
> In 2006, Handler began dating Ted Harbert, who oversaw E! as the former CEO of Comcast Entertainment Group.[47][48] On January 25, 2010, Handler confirmed, via her late-night talk show, that she had broken up with Harbert. In 2010, a leaked sex tape of Handler was being offered for sale. After news of it became public, Handler said on Chelsea Lately the tape "was made as a joke" more than 10 years earlier, adding, "I put it on an audition tape for a comedy club, because I'm a comedienne, and I've been showing it at birthday parties for f*cking years."[49] In a 2011 interview in The New York Times, Handler revealed that she had an abortion when she was 16, saying she had the procedure "because that's what I should have done. Otherwise I would now have a 20-year-old kid. Anyway, those are things that people shouldn't be dishonest about."[50] In a 2016 interview with Playboy magazine, Handler revealed that she had a second abortion when she was 16 in addition to the one she talked about with the Times.[51]
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I have lived 50 years on this planet and was perfectly content having never heard of Chelsea Handler before the last few days. (Note: I would have lived my life completely happy had I never heard of Chelsea Manning or Chelsea Clinton too.) Now you give me a complete freakin' biography including the fact that she made a porno tape and plays it at birthday parties. Why am I not surprised? She obviously sucks as a comedian or I would have heard of her. She is probably friends with that trashy SNL broad that thought it was cool to make fun of Trump's 10 year old son.

Does this Handler chick have a Twitter account (I do not have a facebook account) so I can suggest that she suck start a 12 guage?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Thanks a lot! I have lived 50 years on this planet and was perfectly content having never heard of Chelsea Handler before the last few days. (Note: I would have lived my life completely happy had I never heard of Chelsea Manning or Chelsea Clinton too.) Now you give me a complete freakin' biography including the fact that she made a porno tape and plays it at birthday parties. Why am I not surprised? She obviously sucks as a comedian or I would have heard of her. She is probably friends with that trashy SNL broad that thought it was cool to make fun of Trump's 10 year old son.
> 
> Does this Handler chick have a Twitter account (I do not have a facebook account) so can I suggest that she suck start a 12 guage?


I was sorely tempted to look her up on Twitter but am afraid my account will catch some sort of electronic STD.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I was sorely tempted to look her up on Twitter but am afraid my account will catch some sort of electronic STD.


Meh. No worries. She is obviously some backbencher hosebag that is not worth the gray matter to even think up a clever retort.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I was sorely tempted to look her up on Twitter but am afraid my account will catch some sort of electronic STD.


There's the 10' pole but no, not even that. :vs_shocked:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FYI for those of you wondering who Chelsea Handler is .... She commands a multimillion dollar contract and as a late night TV host with her own show mixed with her brand of vulgar comedy, liberalism, and raunchiness. She has posted nude pics of herself on Instagram before, in an attempt to correlate with several liberal and political messages. She is the poster child of white trash done good aka as elite liberalism at its finest.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> FYI for those of you wondering who Chelsea Handler is .... She commands a multimillion dollar contract and as a late night TV host with her own show mixed with her brans of vulgar comedy, liberalism, and raunchiness. She has posted nude pics of herself on Instagram before in an attempt to correlate with several liberal and political messages. She is the poster child of white trash done good aka as liberalism at its finest.


A multi-million dollar nobody huh? Seems we have to many of those already. I was blissfully content in not knowing who the hell she was before this brew-ha-ha and now, sadly, know way more then I care to of this particular nobody.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> A multi-million dollar nobody huh? Seems we have to many of those already. I was blissfully content in not knowing who the hell she was before this brew-ha-ha and now, sadly, know way more then I care to of this particular nobody.


And yet somehow she is supported by the masses, we need to boycott these people, we live in a society that thinks the value of and opinion is determined by the size of their wallets. I can't believe she actually has followers.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Now let me get this right. Of all the 40 million illegal aliens in our country, the foreign born woman chosen for scorn is here legally. Do I have that correct?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Now let me get this right. Of all the 40 million illegal aliens in our country, the foreign born woman chosen for scorn is here legally. Do I have that correct?


 That sums up how liberal think and act.


----------

